# aluminum vs plastic hard hats



## sirbuildalot (Feb 20, 2018)

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 20, 2018)

I have both. I think the most practical and protective is a quality plastic cap. I like the helmet style for wildland firefighting because it offers some protection in ember showers. Overall I feel it is easy to knock off because of the side brim and can't be fitted with ear muffs. The Bullard 911 cap style is the best.

The old Mac T is too easily penetrated.


----------



## hseII (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a Skull Bucket in Aluminum, MSA Plastic with Muffs, & the Petzl hats with ear muffs.

I normally use the SB with earplugs.

I wish the Skull Bucket had a connection point on the underside of the brim for the 3M type earmuffs.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 20, 2018)

Aluminium. Mac T

Though if i didnt have several mint mac t's i would likely go with plastic cause the SB's are spensive

Wide brim regardless of material, helps keep the rain off me, just better to keep the moss as dry as possible.

The muffs bother me in the woods preffer ear plugs


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 20, 2018)

I should have also mentioned I wear a Stihl branded Kask w/muffs. as a climbing and ground helmet.

Yes a full brim is better in the rain but I live in California so that's a moot point.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 20, 2018)

Metal isnt allowed if you are around electricity, probably the reason they aren't very common.

29CFR section 1910 I believe (been a while). Also an ANZI requirement, I forget that one though.

Not allowed to have stickers, paint, etc either. Reasoning is that it can't be properly inspected.

Granted those rules aren't enforced in a small outfit.
When I was in the AF we had a guy sticker up his hard hard. Would have thought he murdered a nun with how that got treated.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2018)

Plastic or composite is better in every way. Lighter, more durable, and they can take some abuse without denting or deforming.

That being said, I'll keep wearing my MacT. Plastic is just so...plastic.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 20, 2018)

I like the sound of the rain on a mac T... 

Not so much a choker bell whacking it though.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> I like the sound of the rain on a mac T...
> 
> Not so much a choker bell whacking it though.



Yup. You can heat coffee water over a low fire with a MacT, too. Be sure to take the liner out first or your coffee will be kinda slimy.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 21, 2018)

I've never needed that trick and hope I never do, but its committed to memory now.

Personally i try to make it home every night, but I don't have folks depending on me to get equipment running by morning.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 21, 2018)

It's not a beverage of choice but sometimes caffeine is your only friend. I used to carry a little plastic jar of Folgers instant mixed with sugar. There was usually some Donettos or maybe a couple of cans of beany-weanies if I dug far enough down into the saw box. Sardines and saltines too.
After an all nighter when it was too late to go home and you'd spent a couple of hours trying to sleep scrunched up on the pickup seat that stuff would put a good edge on your morning.
You can't really boil coffee in your hard hat but you can get it warm enough that it perks you up a little.
Water was always easy to find.
Nice thing about a breakfast like that was that nobody spent much time trying to talk to you and waste your time. You had breath like a cannibal bat.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 21, 2018)

Plastic for fire, aluminum for everything else. I love the new Skull Buckets. Full-brim all the time, no matter what. Aluminum shows damage that plastic would hide; it's far easier to tell when it's time to replace a tin lid and you won't throw away a perfectly good hat just because ANSI suggests that you must. Also aluminum transfers heat way better so you don't get as hot.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr. Hatte is correct re plastic hats not showing weakness or damage. Those hats have to be squeeze tested every few months to check for UV damage. I have had several volunteer helpers over the years show up with a flea market hat that cracked when squeezed. If they break somehow that's my fault.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 22, 2018)

MSA full brim helmet can be fitted with hearing muffs, and a face shield, if you want those options. 




Philbert


----------



## madhatte (Feb 22, 2018)

2dogs said:


> MI have had several volunteer helpers over the years show up with a flea market hat that cracked when squeezed. If they break somehow that's my fault.



Ah, see, you just break out Ye Olde ANSI/ISEA Z89.1-2014 and say "Right here, you see, on Page 23..." and let 'er rip.


----------



## hseII (Feb 22, 2018)

Philbert said:


> MSA full brim helmet can be fitted with hearing muffs, and a face shield, if you want those options.
> 
> View attachment 635058
> 
> ...



Thank You for Sharing; I didn’t know those were available. 

Plastic just has no soul.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 23, 2018)

hseII said:


> Plastic just has no soul.



Too true!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 23, 2018)

hseII said:


> Plastic just has no soul.



Exactly.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 27, 2018)

I'd rather have a sister in a whorehouse than wear a plastic hardhat.


----------



## Asawbum (Jan 17, 2020)

I wear a tin cap logging but plan to get a plastic lid. The suspension on the tin caps is junk in my opinion and the back of my head hurts a little a few hours into the day. They make it look like it has padding but doesn't. The plastic lids have padding under the rachet and have a much nicer sweat band. Yeah I will look less lonker but would rather be comfortable. Also the plastic cap sits much lower so it keeps the sun out of your eyes better. It also is half the price and isn't so damn loud!


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 17, 2020)

Depends what I’m doing but full brim on all for sure. I agree with aluminum showing damage


----------



## catbuster (Jan 17, 2020)

I’ve worn an aluminum hat very little. Maybe it’s my midwestern environment. Maybe I’m too young. Maybe I don’t harken back to the “good old days.” But what I do know is that a metal hard hat is not for me. I do like full brim hats, though.

I like my MSA Skullgard. I have the old style ratchet suspension that doesn’t come as far down the back of your head, or your neck if you have a small head with the new style. For the OSHA people-it’s not an old suspension, it’s just old style. Other than that the full brim Bullard hats with their ratcheting suspensions are very comfortable and are low profile in comparison to almost every other plastic hat. My C33 saved my head this summer, literally, when a rigging chain fell out of a hoe’s bucket.

The damage to that plastic hat was obvious.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 18, 2020)

Asawbum said:


> I wear a tin cap logging but plan to get a plastic lid. The suspension on the tin caps is junk in my opinion and the back of my head hurts a little a few hours into the day. They make it look like it has padding but doesn't. The plastic lids have padding under the rachet and have a much nicer sweat band. Yeah I will look less lonker but would rather be comfortable. Also the plastic cap sits much lower so it keeps the sun out of your eyes better. It also is half the price and isn't so damn loud!



if you can dig up a proper Mac T suspension, they can be a little more comfy then the skull bucket versions, no ratchet so ya gotta squish em on your head and hope they stay...

The old, and I mean really old suspensions had a "shoe" string in the crown portion so you could adjust the ride height, but the folks at ansi think the hat will dent to far and dent your skull with it...

That said... if one where to unstitch the crown and sew in some loops, then a short chunk of para cord, makes em adjustable again, takes 20 minutes with practice, just don't go breaking the War Dept's sewin machine, now I'm not saying you should do this... but if you did the sun stays out of your eyes better, and the hat stays on better too


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 18, 2020)

Gologit said:


> It's not a beverage of choice but sometimes caffeine is your only friend. I used to carry a little plastic jar of Folgers instant mixed with sugar. There was usually some Donettos or maybe a couple of cans of beany-weanies if I dug far enough down into the saw box. Sardines and saltines too.
> After an all nighter when it was too late to go home and you'd spent a couple of hours trying to sleep scrunched up on the pickup seat that stuff would put a good edge on your morning.
> You can't really boil coffee in your hard hat but you can get it warm enough that it perks you up a little.
> Water was always easy to find.
> Nice thing about a breakfast like that was that nobody spent much time trying to talk to you and waste your time. You had breath like a cannibal bat.



Anybody else miss Bob? He's on FB now and again, but not quite the same thing.


----------



## catbuster (Jan 18, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> Anybody else miss Bob? He's on FB now and again, but not quite the same thing.



Yeah, for the most part. I didn’t appreciate it when he called me a dirt shover, but other than that I miss Patty, Bob and especially ye olde California contract faller posting here.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 18, 2020)

Its truly amazing how those 6-point suspension hats work. They can have you walk away from a killer blow too the head. I became a firm believer when a 10" limb fell on my head one day.


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 18, 2020)

catbuster said:


> Yeah, for the most part. I didn’t appreciate it when he called me a dirt shover, but other than that I miss Patty, Bob and especially ye olde California contract faller posting here.


@2dogs !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 23, 2020)

I heard wearing hi-viz while logging lowers your T level by 50%


----------



## catbuster (Jan 23, 2020)

RandyMac said:


> I heard wearing hi-viz while logging lowers your T level by 50%



I think you’re right. I think it might apply to more than just logging, but at least logging you can not wear it and not be fined when the OSHA guy decides to visit.


----------



## Asawbum (Jan 25, 2020)

catbuster said:


> I think you’re right. I think it might apply to more than just logging, but at least logging you can not wear it and not be fined when the OSHA guy decides to visit.



Is that a thing? Pretty sure we don't need to wear hi vis. I work in a hickory shirt as do most of the other cutters. Hell the boss is in navy blue t-shirt, black Dickie's and ball cap everyday. Doesn't even wear a tin cap when cutting.


----------



## catbuster (Jan 25, 2020)

Asawbum said:


> Is that a thing? Pretty sure we don't need to wear hi vis. I work in a hickory shirt as do most of the other cutters. Hell the boss is in navy blue t-shirt, black Dickie's and ball cap everyday. Doesn't even wear a tin cap when cutting.



Logging and agriculture are exempt from wearing high visibility stuff under US federal regulation. Individual states can require it as it exceeds the statute, but I have yet to work in, or know of a state that does.

Your boss is required by law to wear a hard hat when cutting or rigging. There are overhead hazards present, the hard hat must be worn. That is the law.


----------



## Skeans (Jan 25, 2020)

catbuster said:


> Logging and agriculture are exempt from wearing high visibility stuff in the US.
> 
> Your boss is required by law to wear a hard hat when cutting. There are overhead hazards present, the hard hat must be worn. That is the law.



The only thing I would add to that is if the company or timber holding company requires it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster (Jan 25, 2020)

Skeans said:


> The only thing I would add to that is if the company or timber holding company requires it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is also true.


----------



## Asawbum (Jan 27, 2020)

catbuster said:


> Logging and agriculture are exempt from wearing high visibility stuff under US federal regulation. Individual states can require it as it exceeds the statute, but I have yet to work in, or know of a state that does.
> 
> Your boss is required by law to wear a hard hat when cutting or rigging. There are overhead hazards present, the hard hat must be worn. That is the law.



Oh man I knew he was a rebel!


----------



## madhatte (Jan 27, 2020)

Skeans said:


> The only thing I would add to that is if the company or timber holding company requires it.



When I worked for Weyco in the 90's they required both hi-vis and plastic. Why? Apparently they wanted the same rules for everybody, and the mill guys had to wear plastic for electrical safety reasons. Sucked. The rule I got from my wise old dad was "when the guy from OSHA pops out of the brush, you may as well admit to everything because he's been there watching for at least 6 months." Always struck me as a sensible precaution.


----------



## Skeans (Jan 27, 2020)

madhatte said:


> When I worked for Weyco in the 90's they required both hi-vis and plastic. Why? Apparently they wanted the same rules for everybody, and the mill guys had to wear plastic for electrical safety reasons. Sucked. The rule I got from my wise old dad was "when the guy from OSHA pops out of the brush, you may as well admit to everything because he's been there watching for at least 6 months." Always struck me as a sensible precaution.



Were you contracting or on the company crews?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte (Jan 27, 2020)

Skeans said:


> Were you contracting or on the company crews?



I was, in this order, a temp, an intern, and a contractor. Same rules for all three as well as the permanent employees I worked with and for.


----------



## fool skip (Jan 29, 2020)

I wear a 6 point McDonald T I've had forever. It's taken some pretty good licks. One time working up by Crater Lake Park I brushed a big Shasta pretty good with another one. I was chunking up the limbs that had fallen on my log so I could get my tape down it. When I came to [I had been knocked out but was still on my feet leaning on the brushed up tree] I had blood running in my eyes from the hat cutting my forehead. I was holding the throttle wide open about six inches from my knee. I was lucky to live through that one. I couldn't tell for sure which limb hit me but I think it was just a short chunk.


----------



## Cenpennlogger (Feb 1, 2020)

I have always used a plastic. I guess I thought aluminum was a west coast thing because I don't even know anyone who uses one. A few weeks ago I bought a pfanner protos and I love it. The face shield slides up and lays flat along the top yet comes down very close to your face. You also can adjust how high it sits on your head as well . the ear muffs also slide up inside at the back of the neck when not in use so nothing catch's when your in the thick stuff . Its one of the most expensive helmets I know of at 295$ but I figure if I have it on my head 8 hours a day that soon become fairly irrelevant after a few years.


----------



## Asawbum (Feb 1, 2020)

Cenpennlogger said:


> I have always used a plastic. I guess I thought aluminum was a west coast thing because I don't even know anyone who uses one. A few weeks ago I bought a pfanner protos and I love it. The face shield slides up and lays flat along the top yet comes down very close to your face. You also can adjust how high it sits on your head as well . the ear muffs also slide up inside at the back of the neck when not in use so nothing catch's when your in the thick stuff . Its one of the most expensive helmets I know of at 295$ but I figure if I have it on my head 8 hours a day that soon become fairly irrelevant after a few years.



That is the arborist helmet for sure! My cutting compadres use them with the Sena so they can talk to each other. I would wear it for in the tree work but for lonkin life I will stick with wearing a brimmed "cap."


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 1, 2020)

What isn't noted with plastic, is transfer of energy. Metal deforms, absorbing some of the blow, the suspension can take some of the rest.
Plastic has a tendency to shunt the energy it can't absorb, to the side, it can rebound placing the burden on your neck.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 1, 2020)

All materials have 'plastic' (deforming) and 'elastic' (rebounding) properties. And all helmet suspensions transmit downward force to the neck and shoulders. 

The effects of specific materials, and specific suspension designs, can only be accurately determined by testing. That's what the standards are for. 

Philbert


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 1, 2020)

read that out of a manual?
ever been struck on the head?


----------



## Philbert (Feb 1, 2020)

RandyMac said:


> read that out of a manual?
> ever been struck on the head?


Actually, Randy I have done some research on PPE. How it works. Why it works. It's limits. If you want to wear a metal helmet, then do so. I am not offended.

Metal helmets can be hotter in the sun, and colder in the winter. They can be noisier when brush or rain hits it. Zero electrical protection. Can accumulate lots of 'dings', depending on thickness, just in normal handling.

'Plastic' can include a range of materials, including polyethylene (stuff milk bottles are made from), polycarbonate ('Lexan'), ABS (football helmets), Kevlar (technically a laminate), etc., each with different characteristics. 

But a guy can get a basic, inexpensive, ANSI compliant, 'plastic' helmet for under $10, that will provide a lot of protection, last a long time, be hard to misplace in the woods, and is easy to replace if damaged.

Front brim, full brim, no brim, etc. , it is the suspension that provides most of the protection; aside from a penetrating injury, it spreads the force out. But eventually, all of the impact load gets transferred to the worker. Especially, if it is enough to dent a metal helmet or crack a plastic one.

Kind of like suspenders ('braces'). Some guys gotta have the leather ones, with the brass buckles, and other guys just want to keep their pants up. Different styles, different preferences, etc.

Philbert


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 1, 2020)

ever been struck on the head?
the real World isn't in a manual


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 1, 2020)

plastic is way hotter especially in sunny conditions. plastic in general does not block all the light.

if you have a plain unpainted aluminium hat, they tend to reflect the light and mist of the heat with it, painted ones bot as much


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 1, 2020)

and I can confirm, a dented aluminium hat vs a scratched plastic hat... the plastic hats feel like you just got bludgeoned, the aluminum, your ears will ring, but your neck won't hurt nearly as bad


also, on that $300 pfanner lid dude just bought, it's only good for 5 years, then you will need another one... aluminium last forever as long as you dont flatten it


----------



## catbuster (Feb 1, 2020)

Man, I thought the Skullgard was expensive. $300 bucks... I’ll be okay with replacing suspensions on a $100 lid.

The white painted Skullgard is pretty cool in the summer. The brown ones are a good way to cook your head. I can attest to that. I’ve spent summers in Oregon/Washington and in the southeast, and hot is hot and eventually I just learned to embrace the suck. Light? That’s what dark colored glasses are for. A set of Jackson Nemesis is $4.97 per pair, and they do a great job with the sun and are Z87 rated.

I haven’t had any problems with my Bullards making my head uncomfortable, including working one particular weekend in July of 2018 where ambient temperatures were 108 with a lovely heat index of 148-no joke. My whole body was uncomfortable, but the hard hat wasn’t exactly causing the problem.

Anyway, the reason fewer bells get rung with an aluminum lid is because the hat yields, which is bad for it. The material then has less strength to offer the next time it gets whacked. Plenty of guys beat out the dents and go on instead of replacing the lid, but they’re running one compromised, which is no bueno. A plastic hat will yield in such a way that it won’t be possible to be used after a hard enough impact, like a four inch crack after a 5/8” rigging chain whacks you from ten feet. They're idiot proof.

You all can wear what you want, but the plastic hats are safer, even a Bakelite/fiber design from the 1930s like I prefer. They’re idiot proof and don’t allow some of the unsafe practices others do with aluminum lids. You might get your bell rung but that big limb is more likely to bounce somewhere else than crush the hat like a can in on you head.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 1, 2020)

catbuster said:


> I haven’t had any problems with my Bullards making my head uncomfortable, including working one particular weekend in July of 2018 where ambient temperatures were 108 with a lovely heat index of 148-no joke. My whole body was uncomfortable, but the hard hat wasn’t exactly causing the problem.


In high heat, or arctic cold environments, special PPE may be needed. In steel mills, foundries, brick kilns, etc., we used phenolic or Kevlar helmets. Some plastics get soft in extreme heat; some get brittle in the cold. If you are working under those conditions, you should take a look at the ratings for specific products.

Philbert


----------



## catbuster (Feb 1, 2020)

Philbert said:


> In high heat, or arctic cold environments, special PPE may be needed. In steel mills, foundries, brick kilns, etc., we used phenolic or Kevlar helmets. Some plastics get soft in extreme heat; some get brittle in the cold. If you are working under those conditions, you should take a look at the ratings for specific products.
> 
> Philbert



That’s one reason I wear the Skullgard, in addition to the low profile and low weight. It’s a class G helmet, good for up to 350 degrees Farenheit. The Bullards I issue are good up to 150, that day we were still comfortably in their safe range. Fibre-Metal’s P1 & P2 are two other good options for high heat. Neither is NFPA 1977 rated, or even compliant, so they’re no good for wildland fire applications.

Aluminum hats with a full brim are usually Type I, class C helmets per ANSI Z-89.1. Plastic full brims are Type I, class G. Plastic caps are Type I, class G.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 1, 2020)

Current definitions:

Type I is top impact protection.
Type II is top and side impact.

The class is an electrical rating: any helmet with vent holes automatically gets the lowest electrical rating.

I don't work with metal helmets. But all of the full brim and front brim helmets I have seen have been Type I, unless they have a foam EPS liner (like a bicycle helmet).

Bump caps are a separate category. See 
ANSI Z89.1-1997 and later definitions:

https://ehs.oregonstate.edu/sites/ehs.oregonstate.edu/files/pdf/si/head_protection_si087.pdf

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Feb 1, 2020)

Note the styrofoam (EPS) liner in a current Type II helmet for side impact protection:


The 'old' Type I/II designation just distinguished between full brim and front brim helmets.

Philbert


----------



## madhatte (Feb 2, 2020)

Aluminum transfers heat way better than plastic. *TRANSFERS* heat. That is, if it's hot out, it will let plenty of heat in. However, it will also let plenty of heat out, which matters a lot in cool or moderate temperatures. Plastic, by contrast, transfers heat poorly. The double whammy curse here on a hot day is that while it doesn't let much in, it also doesn't let much out. On a hot day or on a fire, it's gonna be hot no matter what material you are wearing. On a cool or moderate day, aluminum's heat transfer makes it far more comfortable than plastic. 

Aluminum deforms visibly with impact. That is, you take a whack, and can see how bad it is. Plastic does not always show the damage from the same impact, and also photodegrades. Plastic needs replaced at the manufacturer's suggested intervals because you just don't know what defects are hidden in it. Aluminum shows you exactly on inspection where the damage is and how bad it is. Aluminum does not suffer the embrittlement from sun exposure that plastic does. 

I work fire as well as non-fire forestry tasks. I switch regularly between plastic and aluminum as required by regulations. When I have the choice, I wear aluminum. It is more comfortable in more temperature conditions, is lighter, and shows damage so I know when it needs replaced. Further I can happily recommend the current Skull Bucket brand as based in Texas because they sell a superior product and are super responsive to customer input. Theirs is by far the best suspension I've ever used. 

As for brims: I prefer a full brim under all conditions because it helps keep rain, debris, and embers off of my neck. You won't see me recommend any helmet without a full brim.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 2, 2020)

Guys who work in thick brush, and climbers, like the no-brim helmets. A lot of guys like them just for the style. 

Guess it is like saws and golf clubs; good to have options for different situations. 

Philbert


----------



## Skeans (Feb 2, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Guys who work in thick brush, and climbers, like the no-brim helmets. A lot of guys like them just for the style.
> 
> Guess it is like saws and golf clubs; good to have options for different situations.
> 
> Philbert



All the guys I’ve ever been around eeven doing pre commercial thinning as well as commercial thinning all wear full brim hats but it’s also on the wet coast.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cenpennlogger (Feb 3, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> and I can confirm, a dented aluminium hat vs a scratched plastic hat... the plastic hats feel like you just got bludgeoned, the aluminum, your ears will ring, but your neck won't hurt nearly as bad
> 
> 
> also, on that $300 pfanner lid dude just bought, it's only good for 5 years, then you will need another one... aluminium last forever as long as you dont flatten it


If I wear it 1600 hrs a year for 5 yrs that comes out to 0.0375$ per hour ..... I reckon I can manage that


----------



## Philbert (Feb 3, 2020)

Comfort is worth a lot. Poor fitting, or awkward PPE can be a distraction. 

Philbert


----------



## Gologit (Feb 3, 2020)

northmanlogging said:


> Anybody else miss Bob? He's on FB now and again, but not quite the same thing.



I'm still around once in awhile. The only forum I visit is Logging.
I like to read threads, "like" the posts that make sense, and have a good laugh over the rest.
I see that nothing has changed much. There's still a handful of people who know what they're talking about, amateur and professional both. There's also the usual compliment of keyboard commandos, wannabes, ankle biters, groupies, and drag-alongs.
I'm enjoying my retirement. I don't miss logging nearly as much as I thought I would. There's a whole lot about it that I don't miss at all. It's really nice on those cold rainy mornings with the rain coming down sideways to just sit by the stove and have another cup of coffee if I want one.
I _do miss _some of the people I worked with and learned from. I was so very fortunate to have the role models I had. I'll always be grateful to have go into some of the last of the old growth redwood falling. I knew at the time that that way of life was disappearing forever and it made each day a little more special.
Since I retired I don't have much to contribute and I try not to inflict my stories on the younger generations. I haven't spent a dollar at Bailey's in over a year.
There's still a small core of good people on AS whose word I trust and whose experience and work ethic speak for themselves. 2dogs, Madhatte, northman, RandyMac, RWoods, skeans, and Burvol...wherever he may be...have helped a lot of people with sharing experiences and knowledge. They understand the way things should be. I know I left a few names out but don't get too butt-hurt...if you're good enough to join that list you'll know it. If you're not, just listen and pay attention.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 4, 2020)

Gologit said:


> There's still a small core of good people on AS whose word I trust and whose experience and work ethic speak for themselves. 2dogs, Madhatte, northman, RandyMac, RWoods, skeans, and Burvol...wherever he may be...have helped a lot of people with sharing experiences and knowledge. They understand the way things should be. I know I left a few names out but don't get too butt-hurt...if you're good enough to join that list you'll know it. If you're not, just listen and pay attention.


**** now I gotta hold my end up...


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 4, 2020)

15 degrees, burning Madrone


----------



## CaptainMauw (Feb 5, 2020)

Haven’t seen it mentioned here yet;

Working the construction sites in the dead of summer (upper Midwest here) with my old plastic on, I would create my own weather inside the hat. Sun would beat on that translucent orange plastic and cook the inside. Any rest break outside the fence where I could take the lid off was always welcomed. Haven’t experienced the problem with aluminum.

That said, I was trench-man/pipe fitter so I was in the hole on backfill stabilizing pipe while having stone/sand dumped over/on/around me. Plastic made that process a LOOOOTTTTTTTT less noisy.

Wide brim was always the way. More shelter from sun/rain and more protection of the neck/shoulders during said backfills. I won’t comment on limbs/branches deflection, but it sure helps against crud raining down from swinging buckets.

With tree work I’m back into metal for the heat/weather reason and from advice of pro’s regarding visibility of damage. I keep 3 in my truck both metal and plastic. Depends on the day and situation. Any hit I take, I swap hats immediately and then inspect the hit one later. I suggest keeping 2 on hand for that reason. Cost is a moot point given how many times hard hats have saved my butt.

Oh and the people who wear hard hats backwards are always the first to get hurt. I still don't understand the fad.


----------



## WalterVandervort (Dec 27, 2020)

I've Pyramex hard hat. The hard hat is very lightweight and the black weirdly doesn't make your head hot outside on those sunny days. The inside is a light padding that is extremely comforting as well. For its construction, the strong yet lightweight ABS material is used.


----------



## bwalker (Mar 4, 2021)

Aluminum or plastic? Neither.
I used one of these when I logged.





MSA 475407 Natural Tan Skullgard Hard Hat with Fas-Trac Suspension - Hardhats - Amazon.com


MSA 475407 Natural Tan Skullgard Hard Hat with Fas-Trac Suspension - Hardhats - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Harmon (Mar 4, 2021)

My vote is for Kevlar


----------



## catbuster (Mar 4, 2021)

Fun fact: The Skullgard is plastic, but it’s Bakelite plastic. It’s still my favorite hard hat.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 28, 2021)

Just about lost one of my MacT's today... winds gusting upwards of 50mph, had to fight a little to stay in the loader seat, muh hat got blown off and went 40' or so before hitting the ground... wind was affecting the logs and loader even, but managed to getter done and retrieve muh hat, the suspension got knocked loose, and some of the metal clips were bent from the impact.


----------

